# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Lost Fable

## J.Edward

I'm glad I can finally show this one.  :Very Happy: 
I had a good time working on it.

So, back in 2019 I was contacted by Ghostfire Gaming to work on some maps for their Grim Hollow setting.
Unfortunately I wasn't able to, as I was already in a large contract.
But they got back in touch in 2020 and we worked out doing this one.

The Grim Hollow setting was just something I wanted to be part of, so I'm glad I got to do this.
The Tavern of the Lost Fable is a location in the Grim Hollow game world of Ghostfire Gaming. 
You can support their work here - https://ghostfiregaming.com/

This has really gotten me interested in encounter maps again.
So, there will be more of those, for sure.
I hope everyone is doing ok. Cheers, J  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Fabulous work! The lights and shadows are giving it a lot to the general ambiance  :Wink: .

----------


## Kellerica

You know I'm a sucker for dark maps! Amazing colours and a lot of atmosphere to this one.

----------


## Greg

Awesome. I love these dark, dingy battlemaps of yours John!

----------


## KMAlexander

The consistency in this is fantastic. Feels cohesive. Phenomenal work.

I wish the legend/key numbers in the middle building read-left-to-right more.
Right now it reads: T9, T6, T4, T5, T11, T10, T8, T7  which is all over the place, and makes figuring out locations more of a chore than it needs to be.

----------


## Bogie

Cool Battlemap!  Is the mimic the bed, the floor or both?

----------


## Larb

I really like this one.

----------


## MistyBeee

Oooh, always a pleasure when we can repair a missed opportunity ! 
Amazing job, of course but... I'm sure you'll understand if I say I really, really don't want to sleep there ^_^

----------


## - JO -

It's so nice to see your style with this kind of map ! It's a bit too dark for my taste, but it's a nice job !

----------


## J.Edward

> Fabulous work! The lights and shadows are giving it a lot to the general ambiance .


Thanks Ilanthar  :Smile: 



> You know I'm a sucker for dark maps! Amazing colours and a lot of atmosphere to this one.


Thanks Kell  :Very Happy:  
I haven't done many dark maps, so this was a new direction.



> Awesome. I love these dark, dingy battlemaps of yours John!


Thanks Greg  :Smile: 



> The consistency in this is fantastic. Feels cohesive. Phenomenal work.
> 
> I wish the legend/key numbers in the middle building read-left-to-right more.
> Right now it reads: T9, T6, T4, T5, T11, T10, T8, T7 — which is all over the place, and makes figuring out locations more of a chore than it needs to be.


The room order was set in the text I was given.



> Cool Battlemap!  Is the mimic the bed, the floor or both?


Idk, it wasn't clear. I wasn't sure if it was some part of the room, or the entire room.
So I left the feeling somewhat vague.  :Wink: 



> I really like this one.


Thanks Larb  :Smile: 



> Oooh, always a pleasure when we can repair a missed opportunity ! 
> Amazing job, of course but... I'm sure you'll understand if I say I really, really don't want to sleep there ^_^


Hehehe, yeah. This place has some very bad vibes.
The whole place is a bit of a trap, if I understood the text.  :Wink: 



> It's so nice to see your style with this kind of map ! It's a bit too dark for my taste, but it's a nice job !


Thanks Joel  :Smile: 
At least with my own personal maps, there will always be a brighter version.
Even if there are some dark ones too.

----------


## Bogie

> Bogie:  Cool Battlemap! Is the mimic the bed, the floor or both?
> 
> Idk, it wasn't clear. I wasn't sure if it was some part of the room, or the entire room.
> So I left the feeling somewhat vague.


2 years ago at a con I played in a game where the entire Inn was a demi-god level mimic, and all the furniture were it's children.
The game suddenly changed from: Go to the Inn and catch the bad guy, to Survive and try to get out!

----------


## Marc Moureau

This place is way darker than the ones you recently led us into... Yet it's still a pleasant discovery.

Very good job !

----------


## ThomasR

Contrary to Beee, I really wanna sleep there ... with a solid character sheet of course. It's a real call to adventure as so much could happen and the ominous feel is great ! Love it !

----------


## Jaxilon

Reeking of ambiance.

----------

